# looking to buy small log loader



## BlakeC (Mar 12, 2006)

hello , I am in N. MN and have a horse logging business. We are looking for a small Nokka, Patu, Majaco, Blue Ox type log loader to mount on 2 ton type truck that we haul bumper hitch horse trailer with. Anyone have a small diesel truck or loader for sale? thanks!


----------



## John Ellison (Mar 14, 2006)

Welcome BlakeC, sorry but I cant help any. I have seen a few of those loaders on the net but they are mostly in New England or Wis. I believe Newfie who posts on here has one. It would be a nice rig to get in the woods on a small truck.
Its good to see someone else on here that uses live skidders. Start a new thread and post some pictures. This is a good site.


----------



## wmthrower (Mar 21, 2006)

I don't have any pics but I too use the four legged skidders.


----------



## John Ellison (Mar 21, 2006)

Hello wmthrower. Whatta ya got and what do you log? I have a team of 1300+ mules and mostly log pine saw timber on small private sales. Lots of fun aint it.


----------



## Blake22 (Mar 22, 2006)

I talked to a guy today that had just finished college at the Univ. of Fl. Told me he was going to raise mules to sell. He just bought his 1st pair today.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## wmthrower (Mar 22, 2006)

Hi John. Well I have a nice gray gelding that I use single some and had a Belgian gelding with him. Just sold the Belgian and hope to get a better match for the gray next month at a horse sale. 

I have a full time job so most of the work is for firewood and a few maple, cherry, hemlock logs for my own use. I have a local mill that will cut lumber for me for free if I give him a few extra logs.


----------

